# Tobacco Tea?



## el_maco (May 16, 2007)

there is no section for this, but its cooking so here i go
oposed to cannabis, tobacco and its nicotine are soluble in water, thats why it can be consumed by just chewing, also when you burn the cigarrete 90% of nicotine is destroyed, and you get pulmonar hurt

what if i just boil water with a cigarrete inside, have anybody of you tried this before?
it is said that if you chew tobacco the effect lasts longer, if i smoke tobacco maintaining the air just as i do with cannabis the hight lasts 2 minutes as maximun, so it would be a good idea

im too afraid of drinking that water, need to know if you tried this


----------



## mogie (May 16, 2007)

This is the formula used to making the brew to kill bugs. If it kills bugs if can't be good for you.


Get 2-3 Marlboro red ciggies, empty them out in 200ml of water and leave to stand overnight (or 24hrs). 

After that the liquid will be brown/black, *boil it for two or three minutes (no more) to kill any possible pathogens and cool it down, even better would be to leave it in the fridge to get really cold (but don&#8217;t freeze it). 

Once that&#8217;s done spray 2-3 times a week. A few drops of liquid detergent or insecticidal soap help to lower the surface tension of the water, making spraying more effective, as instead of droplets, the water forms a film over the plants and bugs. 

Wear gloves whenever handling the solution, and a mask whenever spraying it. A Nicotine solution can poison the grower too! 

Vegging plants can be dipped in the stuff, BUT DO NOT EVER dip flowering plants into anything! 

After all the above .... remove the top layer of soil (till the roots) and check that there are no bugs/eggs under and replace with new soil. 

Note: 
Nicotine is a poison that disables the nervous system of bugs. 

Boiling is a must, as it kills the "nicotine virus" &#8211; (TMV - Tobacco Mosaic Virus) and cooling will further irritate bugs as they like nice warm conditions.


----------



## el_maco (May 16, 2007)

i knew nicotine was a natural insecticide but '' Wear gloves whenever handling the solution, and a mask whenever spraying it. A Nicotine solution can poison the grower too!''??
wow


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 16, 2007)

Stand in front of the sink when you drink it.

You have a problem here.
There is smokeless tobacco (dip and chew) and then there is cigs and pipe tobacco and cigars.


----------



## entropic (May 17, 2007)

I threw up a little in my mouth when I read the title of the post, have you ever been smoking a cigar and the tobacco flies into your mouth? I have almost an instant gag-reflex to it, and I'm guessing it's going to taste like a horses ass covered in miracle whip. You are very brave.


----------



## Abraxas (Jun 10, 2007)

I watched a special on tv where shaman in south america; after eating cactus would drink tobacco water. They made a tea out of it, poured it into their nostrils and drank the stuff. Personally, Ill smoke em, but I couldnt fathom drinking the stuff. I imagine itd create quite a stomach ache. I bet; however that it would aid in killing intestinal parasites.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

you can DIE from tobacco poisoning.


----------



## Bigbud (Jun 11, 2007)

^^^ Yeah forsure DONT fucking drink it YOU will die.!!!

A colourless oil, soluble in water, it turns brown on exposure to the air. 

Nicotine in its pure form is one of the most powerful poisons known. It is named after a 16th-century French diplomat, Jacques Nicot, who introduced tobacco to France.


----------



## 420thAvenue (Jun 11, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't try it with a cigarette from a pack, but if you grow your own tobacco maybe. Hydro tobacco, lol. I can't see how tobacco itself has anymore chance of causing cancer than cannabis. It's all the chemicals they add to tobacco and cigarettes that do the damage.


----------



## Abraxas (Jun 11, 2007)

420thAvenue said:


> I certainly wouldn't try it with a cigarette from a pack, but if you grow your own tobacco maybe. Hydro tobacco, lol. I can't see how tobacco itself has anymore chance of causing cancer than cannabis. It's all the chemicals they add to tobacco and cigarettes that do the damage.


Yeah, I typically stick to natural and additive free cigarettes such as American Spirits and Winstons.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 11, 2007)

Why would you want to make tobacco tea? That is disgusting dude. Just go ahead and kill yourself now---save the pain.


----------



## Lord Indica (Jan 9, 2012)

Erniedytn said:


> Why would you want to make tobacco tea? That is disgusting dude. Just go ahead and kill yourself now---save the pain.


 It's to spray onto his plants man! Not to drink, LOL.


----------



## fxbane (Jan 9, 2012)

...this thread is five years old ffs. I want the minute back you just stole of my life.


----------



## canniboss (Jan 9, 2012)

me too damnit


----------

